# if the rockets wanna do anything



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

i seriously believe that mcgrady has to pull of a Jordan for a season. Yao is turning out to be a average center in the league. There is complete crap around this team and mcgrady is the only one who can score consistantly. Wow, this season is just going in the dumps unless if JVG just totaly unleashes t-mac and he averages around 35 7 7 which is a slim chance. But who else is going to score on this team consistantly. Sure yao here and there can put up 20 pts but those are going to come rare from what i am seeing. Its time for JVG to step back and watch and see what mcgrady can do. When this guy is in a zone he is as good as anyone ever to touch the basketball court.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Then need a passing point guard, a tough PF and a bench.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

When you get 1/3 of the players from a 21-61 team, while also having huge holes at the PG, SF and PF spots, your team isn't going to be that good.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

So.... are Rockets fans finally ready to concede that Yao wasn't your best player?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> So.... are Rockets fans finally ready to concede that Yao wasn't your best player?


hell yes. There is no question that t-mac is better than yao. its a pretty big gap also. Thats wht t-mac needs to have an mvp season to get the rockets going.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> hell yes. There is no question that t-mac is better than yao. its a pretty big gap also. Thats wht t-mac needs to have an mvp season to get the rockets going.



Not really. Yao was just off tonight. He's a 50% scorer. 
Houston needs both guys otherwise it's Magic V.2


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>snowmt</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it will be the same. I mean mcgrady is still improving his game and is still young. You never know if he can still carry a team all by himself through a whole season.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> i dont think it will be the same. I mean mcgrady is still improving his game and is still young. You never know if he can still carry a team all by himself through a whole season.



02 - 03 may be his peak performance, and Magic only got 38 wins
...... in the East.

Both Yao and Tmac can dominate games. So we simply go with 
the hot hand. Tmac won't have this performance each night,
and Yao seldom shoots this bad. He can absolutely dominate too 
when hot.

Simply put, we need Yao to be a superstar to win anything worth
a damn in the league. Bigmen dominate, as always.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> So.... are Rockets fans finally ready to concede that Yao wasn't your best player?


Are NBA experts finally ready to concede that Yao is not Shaq? I'm not saying that all of them thought that Yao was as good as Shaq but many believed he had that kind of potential. Clearly, he does not. 3 years into the league, his numbers don't look that much better than they did in his rookie season. He's a good shooter and passer for his size but his post game isn't all that great and his shot blocking and rebounding are mediocre for a player his size. Shaq's rookie season was far better than Yao's current season and Yao is four years older than Shaq was as a rookie. Honestly, I'm not sure if Yao will even break into the top ten as a player. He's not there right now and with young talents like Wade, Howard, and Amare primed for breakout seasons I don't think he's a lock to join the elite anytime soon. The Rockets need to add much more to their squad because Yao is not Shaq to TMac's Kobe. They can't win by themselves like the other duo was able to do in LA.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Are NBA experts finally ready to concede that Yao is not Shaq? I'm not saying that all of them thought that Yao was as good as Shaq but many believed he had that kind of potential. Clearly, he does not. 3 years into the league, his numbers don't look that much better than they did in his rookie season. He's a good shooter and passer for his size but his post game isn't all that great and his shot blocking and rebounding are mediocre for a player his size. Shaq's rookie season was far better than Yao's current season and Yao is four years older than Shaq was as a rookie. Honestly, I'm not sure if Yao will even break into the top ten as a player. He's not there right now and with young talents like Wade, Howard, and Amare primed for breakout seasons I don't think he's a lock to join the elite anytime soon. The Rockets need to add much more to their squad because Yao is not Shaq to TMac's Kobe. They can't win by themselves like the other duo was able to do in LA.



Shaq is and will be twice as expensive as Yao. So we can use 
the extra cash to get some star talent. Moreover, as crap as his
shooting tonight, Yao always drew double-team. In fact, 
it's true most nights because Yao would kill you if single-teamed. 
He's also much more active than Shaq on defense. Overall I 
think Yao worths more than his number suggests.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Are NBA experts finally ready to concede that Yao is not Shaq? I'm not saying that all of them thought that Yao was as good as Shaq but many believed he had that kind of potential. Clearly, he does not. 3 years into the league, his numbers don't look that much better than they did in his rookie season. He's a good shooter and passer for his size but his post game isn't all that great and his shot blocking and rebounding are mediocre for a player his size. Shaq's rookie season was far better than Yao's current season and Yao is four years older than Shaq was as a rookie. Honestly, I'm not sure if Yao will even break into the top ten as a player. He's not there right now and with young talents like Wade, Howard, and Amare primed for breakout seasons I don't think he's a lock to join the elite anytime soon. The Rockets need to add much more to their squad because Yao is not Shaq to TMac's Kobe. They can't win by themselves like the other duo was able to do in LA.


The main thing everyone said (and still says) about Yao is that he needs to develop toughness and become more assertive. I guess everyone just sort of "assumed' that would eventually happen, and that's where the Shaq comparisons come in.

People don't realize you need a special type of mentality to dominate. Few players have had it. What makes people think Yao will all of a sudden develop a mean streak and start terrorizing opponents? It's not someone that can be changed with the flick of a switch. It's his third year and he's as passive as ever. Amare has a lot more Shaq in him than Yao does, and it's been that way since their rookie years.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> The main thing everyone said (and still says) about Yao is that he needs to develop toughness and become more assertive. I guess everyone just sort of "assumed' that would eventually happen, and that's where the Shaq comparisons come in.
> ...


Yao is just Yao. One of the biggest coaching mistakes of JVG is
trying to turn Yao into Shaq. In fact, I like the rookie Yao's game
better: creative passing and beautiful moves. Kareem (old), 
Sabonis or Walton are more appropriate models for Yao than 
Shaq. Right now Yao's just another center in league. He has
lost most of his flashs under Van Gundy. I think under Rudy T
he could be a really special player.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yao needs to develop aggression. Just like Garnett needs to, just like Rasheed Wallace needed to. Doesn't seem like something one can just develop. Either you have the mindset to attack and attack, or you don't. I don't think we'll ever see a Garnett with a laser drive to dominate games like Shaq in his prime or even like Bryant and McGrady have. Wallace will never demand the ball and attack the hoop consistently. It's just not in their nature.

I'm suspecting Yao never will either. He'll be a top center because even with this attitude, he can reach numbers like 23-23 points per game on very good shooting and 10+ rebounds a game.

He's just never going to be a crushing, dominating force.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

:no: they blew up an entire team around the franchise player and jettison the guys who introduced yao to playing in the NBA ... how yao would respond was up in the air. had you kept the same pieces then you could say, this guy is on the right path to reaching his potential. now you have basically started all over from scratch and his confidence is destroyed... and if i was him, going to LA via free agency after next year and reuniting with your old coach sounds like the best option.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> :no: they blew up an entire team around the franchise player and jettison the guys who introduced yao to playing in the NBA ... how yao would respond was up in the air. had you kept the same pieces then you could say, this guy is on the right path to reaching his potential. now you have basically started all over from scratch and his confidence is destroyed... and if i was him, going to LA via free agency after next year and reuniting with your old coach sounds like the best option.


Rudy T was only his coach in his Rookie season, and Yao's best season by far was last season under JVG

I think he is just fine where he is thankyou very much


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rudy T was only his coach in his Rookie season, and Yao's best season by far was last season under JVG
> ...


the way things are going, he is as good as gone, this is the fastest dropping stock in houston since Enron


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> the way things are going, he is as good as gone, this is the fastest dropping stock in houston since Enron


I doubt he is thinking about leaving and going elsewhere...I mean, I just can't imagine that being on Yao Ming's mind. Plus ever since he came over to the states, Houston has embraced him like family

And the way things are going right now, won't be going on very long. This team will be a top team in the West next season after they finally pick up valuable players in free agency and Mac and Yao have had more time to mesh together


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Yao needs to develop aggression. Just like Garnett needs to, just like Rasheed Wallace needed to. Doesn't seem like something one can just develop. Either you have the mindset to attack and attack, or you don't. I don't think we'll ever see a Garnett with a laser drive to dominate games like Shaq in his prime or even like Bryant and McGrady have. Wallace will never demand the ball and attack the hoop consistently. It's just not in their nature.
> 
> I'm suspecting Yao never will either. He'll be a top center because even with this attitude, he can reach numbers like 23-23 points per game on very good shooting and 10+ rebounds a game.
> ...



Lol...i like how you try and bash Garnett in teh same paragraph as Yao and Wallace. The fact is that you probably dont watch too many Twolves games this year and last year. His fourth quarter points are one of the best. He demands the ball in the fourth and you must be talking about him 3-7years ago. He demanded the ball every single time the court in last years game 7 against teh Kings. Sam Cassell said "we just HAD to get him the ball." Dont be foolish man. Sometimes Garnett doesnot attack as much as he should, but having no killer instinct is just the dumbest thing I have ever heard. If Killer Instinct is just to score and not get teammates involved and play a one man game then i guess Garnett doesnt have it. Bird, Magic are two that do not resemble that. All three of those players had the WILL to win. Know what you are talking about.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt he is thinking about leaving and going elsewhere...I mean, I just can't imagine that being on Yao Ming's mind. Plus ever since he came over to the states, Houston has embraced him like family
> ...


:laugh: once Mac gets his extension, and Yao the next year you aint gonna have no cap room for any free agents. we've seen this movie before, when it was called the Lakers. you dont win squat with jannero pargo as your third best player


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt he is thinking about leaving and going elsewhere...I mean, I just can't imagine that being on Yao Ming's mind. Plus ever since he came over to the states, Houston has embraced him like family
> ...


I beleive the Rockets will make the playoffs this year. Finally Van Gundy has told McGrady to be free on offense. Look what happened tonight. Bobby Sura is also a much quicker and faster guard than ward and will lead the break.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: once Mac gets his extension, and Yao the next year you aint gonna have no cap room for any free agents. we've seen this movie before, when it was called the Lakers. you dont win squat with jannero pargo as your third best player


I'm pretty sure we can pick up some good roleplayers from Free Agency. I'm not saying we have to sign a guy like Ray Allen or Amare Stoudamire, but there could be some jewels out there

Plus there is always *Trading* and the *Draft*


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> I beleive the Rockets will make the playoffs this year. Finally Van Gundy has told McGrady to be free on offense. Look what happened tonight. Bobby Sura is also a much quicker and faster guard than ward and will lead the break.


I agree, I think tonight the Rockets made a statement, even though it was in a losing effort, we just caught Dallas on the wrong night

Van Gundy told McGrady to be more agressive and stop worrying about what Gundy thinks of his shot selections and just go out there and do his thing. McGrady feels more comfortable now and I really think this will turn our season around


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Yao needs to develop aggression. Just like Garnett needs to, just like Rasheed Wallace needed to. Doesn't seem like something one can just develop. Either you have the mindset to attack and attack, or you don't. I don't think we'll ever see a Garnett with a laser drive to dominate games like Shaq in his prime or even like Bryant and McGrady have. Wallace will never demand the ball and attack the hoop consistently. It's just not in their nature.
> 
> I'm suspecting Yao never will either. He'll be a top center because even with this attitude, he can reach numbers like 23-23 points per game on very good shooting and 10+ rebounds a game.
> ...


I agree completely. In watching Yao this season, I've often wonder if he's been modeling his game after Rasheed Wallace. I mean, I have no problem with Sheed as a player, I think he's great. But it's just some of the moves.... You'll see Yao take two dribbles into the lane and then fade away for the shot. Like Sheed, he is good at it, but you'll never be more than a 17 ppg player playing like that. Yao needs to take his game TOWARDS the basket, not away.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...i like how you try and bash Garnett in teh same paragraph as Yao and Wallace. The fact is that you probably dont watch too many Twolves games this year and last year.


You're delusional, kid. Garnett is one of my favourite players and I never "bash" him. In fact, I always argue for him over Duncan as the best player in the NBA and one of the only possible top-10 talents of all-time in the NBA today.

So take your touchy Garnett fandom elsewhere to find "enemies of Kevin" to spar with.

My comment comes out of enormous expectations for him. I think he's already incredible, I just believe he could be even better.



> His fourth quarter points are one of the best. He demands the ball in the fourth and you must be talking about him 3-7years ago.


My comments had nothing to do with the fourth quarter. The reason I believe Garnett lacks aggression is because I think he has the talent to average close to 30 points per game *while* averaging the number of rebounds and assists he already does. Throughout the entire game he's not demanding enough, in my opinion, game in and game out.

He has the talent and skills to be one of the great scorers of all-time as well as a tremendously well-rounded player.



> Dont be foolish man. Sometimes Garnett doesnot attack as much as he should


Thanks, you just made my point for me. And spent a nice long post arguing something I wasn't arguing. Brilliant work.



> Know what you are talking about.


Good use of irony. Have a clue what the other person is saying before you go tilting at your windmills.


----------

